# Guppy Adventures



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

So, while at the local fish store, I noticed a tank marked 'feeder fish'. They were going for 25 cents each, with deals for the more you buy, so I decided to take a look at them. And what do you know, they're baby guppies! 
Apparently the store takes all of the babies that their fish have and sells them as feeders. I bought all that the attendant was willing to catch for me (apparently, 36 was his limit) and brought them home. I put them in with my other guppies (adults) only to notice that 5 of the babies are lyertail babies!! One has the prettiest sky blue ring around his dots.
I have a few questions though.
One, are there any lyertail females? I've noticed that some of my females that were with lyertail males in the store have a white fin, rather than colored.
And, this is more of an observation, but has anyone else noticed on female guppies, how they have what seems like a pointed triangle of skin that kind of covers the gravity spot? I noticed a while back that this seems to lower and point more towards the anal fin when they're close to giving birth. Was just curious.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude, post a pic. Lyetails are my favorite and my male lye tail rescently died. I miss him so much, and i hope atleat one of my babies turns out to look like him! I dunno bout the females. i know they're tails wont be like the males. Will be pretty dull.:\


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most female guppies don't display physically what their genes hold, so while there are lyretailed females, you won't be able to tell it from looking at them.

Feeder guppies are kind of like little lottery tickets. Most of them turn out to be nothing, but some.. some are awesome.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

On further watching, the babies seem to be showing more of the 'wild' colors than lyertails...still waiting for the colors to develop on their tails, but since they have the same body type coloring as most of the lyertails sold in my lfs, I'm hoping that they turn out. As soon as they're bigger (still about 1/4 of an inch) I'll try to get some pics of them.
I can see what you mean about the females. I did some research on how to see what colors they are though, and saw a posting about how if you turn off the lights in a room and shine a flashlight on their tail, you can see what color they are. Four of my females seemed to have white on the top and bottom of their tail fin, so I thought that they MAY be lyertail, but after shining a light on them, I saw that the 'white' was actually purple! Do you guys know if this method is actually true to what color they are?


----------

